# [off] umount qui marche?

## alpha_one_x86

Boujour, je lutte pour creer mon live cd, c'est pas facile par les temps qui courent, car portage est bugger, j'ai suivit ce howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-466086.html

Je ne tiens pas a dire que c'est un bug, car ça viens peu etre de moi, mais voila, à ce passage la:

```
if [ "${BOOTUSB}" -eq '1' ] ; then

                     #création point de montage temporaire

                     mkdir /cle

                     for a in `find /dev/ -name sd??`

                     do

                            mount $a /cle

                             #attente de 10 secondes pour avoir le temps de monter la clé

                             sleep 10

                             #vérification si on trouve le fichier GentooMove

                             if [ -e /cle/GentooMove ]

                              then

                                        REAL_ROOT="${a}"

                                        umount ${a}

                                        break

                              fi

                              umount ${a}

                     done           

fi

```

J'ai du remplacer:

 umount ${a} par umount /cle car si non il bugger, pourtant un mount me fesait bien voir qu'il ete monter /dev/sda1 on /cle type ext3 (rw,data=odered)

Je suis le seul dans ce cas?

Et portage me créer plein de bug que j'avais pas avant, /usr/bin/xdm n'existe pas, libssl qui disparaît lors de l'installe par internet... que des bugs, et dépendance cyclique dans kde.

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est dingue quand même, tu as plein de bugs que personne n'a... Tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Pourquoi as-tu eux besoin de remplacer la variable par /cle ? C'était quoi l'erreur ?

J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu fais n'importe quoi, que tu exécutes des commandes ou des scripts sans comprendre ce que tu fais ! Les membres de ce forum ne sont pas là pour te mâcher le boulot et réfléchir à ta place, si tu ne comprends pas ce que tu fais, ne cherche pas à aller plus loin, revois tes bases !

C'est énervant à la fin...

----------

## CryoGen

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> C'est dingue quand même, tu as plein de bugs que personne n'a... Tu veux faire quoi exactement ? Pourquoi as-tu eux besoin de remplacer la variable par /cle ? C'était quoi l'erreur ?
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression que tu fais n'importe quoi, que tu exécutes des commandes ou des scripts sans comprendre ce que tu fais ! Les membres de ce forum ne sont pas là pour te mâcher le boulot et réfléchir à ta place, si tu ne comprends pas ce que tu fais, ne cherche pas à aller plus loin, revois tes bases !
> 
> C'est énervant à la fin...

 

C'est sur que pour quelqu'un qui ne devait plus jamais revenir, il est assez énervant  :Laughing: 

la libssl n'a pas disparu chez moi, juste une update qui a nécessité un revdep-rebuild. Portage n'est pas buggé (même si je dois avouer que niveua qualité y'a une baisse par rapport à avant :/ ) mais pas de quoi planter le système...

Recommence tout ! ou alors va voir ailleurs, ici on en a vu passer des "noob" : certains sont partis, d'autres sont resté et on apprit... c'est la première fois qu'il y a un type comme toi et j'espere qu'il y en aura pas d'autre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je sais ce que je fait, la commant umount /dev/sdX devrai marcher, mais la ça marche pas, et j'apprend sous gentoo, Dab je démonte mes disk par le nom du disk et pas par le point de montage mais la ça marche pas. La je voit vraiment pas le bug, donc je donne mon astuce pour ceux qui en veulent.

Et je suis pas le seul a avoir des bug, quand on install un gentoo qu'on est bloquer par libssl et qu'on a pas emerger gentoolkit c'est dur de faire: revdep-rebuild. Et meme si on pouvais il faut deja avoir emerger une fois wget. Si non il existe les solutions bricolage, mais pour les noobs c'est pas simple et il faut y penser.

Autre curiositer: je branche mon disk sur un pc avec un disk dur sata, quand le fait un ls /dev/sd* juste avant de faire ma dectection des disk dur il me fait voir tout les disk dur sata et pas ceux en usb alors que sans disk dur sata tout marche, et juste endessous quand je met boot device: /dev/sdb1 (disk usb) ça marche, Quoi que pour ça j'ai ma petite idee sur le bug.

Je reviens que pour donner des coup de main au noob pour vous alléger le travail.

Truc pour ceux qu'il veulent faire une gentoo sur disk usb, (pas pour les pro): dans le fstab ne mettez pas /dev/sdXX mais /dev/disk/by-[type de tri]/[votre disk], par exemple par uuid: /dev/disk/by-uuid/[votre uuid], pour votre uuid voir: ls /dev/disk/by_uuid/ -l.

Chaqu'un a ces point fort et ces point faible et on tous tous noob quelque part, en + grace a mes connaissance j'aide plein de monde.

----------

## Mickael

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chaqu'un a ces point fort et ces point faible et on tous tous noob quelque part, en + grace a mes connaissance j'aide plein de monde.

   :Shocked: 

Il va bien falloir qu'on te le redise : 

pffff, non tu nous gonfles!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 MickTux

----------

## kernelsensei

Ton post est brouillon et n'aide pas vraiment à vrai dire... 

Tu donnes une "solution" mais par contre, on ne sait toujours pas quel est le message d'erreur qui permet d'identifier le vrai problème. Tu dis des choses que j'ai du mal à comprendre ; tu es tout sauf clair ! Quand du parles des disques durs SATA / USB, tu dis que comme ça ça marche et comme ça ça marche pas... Faudrait d'abord expliquer quel est le comportement que tu souhaites et donner le message d'erreur si il y en a un. Les membres du forum n'ont pas de boule de cristal !

----------

## VisualStation

C'est moi, ou le titre "Guru" n'est plus ce qu'il était   :Laughing: 

Alpha quand tu parles de connaissances, ca doit pas être genial, tu devrais vraiment retourner sur une autre distribution ! Car meme les "noobs" evoluent, mais toi c'est "Touche le fond, et creuse encore !".

Et puis c'est sympa ses monologues, plus besoin de lui repondre !

----------

## CryoGen

Surtout dans tes messages, continue de ne pas mètre les info utiles comme :

-Version du noyau

-Version de udev 

-Configuration du noyau au niveau du SATA et USB

-Messages d'erreur

-Contexte

Continue comme ca, c'est sur qu'avec nos dons d'extralucide on va pouvoir t'aider ; et toi, de croire pouvoir aider les autres avec des info aussi flou et confuse ca me fait sourir.

----------

## lmarcini

Dans un autre post, il y a une personne qui vante les mérites d'OSX... Alpha, je te conseillerai de te tourner vers ce système (quoique... non, il y a toujours la possibilité d'installer une Gentoo sur un Mac...) voire sur un minitel (peut-être pas une bonne idée non plus -> topic : [MINITEL] AMSN ne fonctionne pas)...

Sans rire, tu nous pompes un peu l'air car :

- tu es pénible à lire (disorthographie ou pas, tu peux faire des efforts pour structurer tes posts)

- tu ne tiens pas compte des remarques faites par des personnes très compétentes et très (trop ?) serviables

- tu manques un peu d'humilité (bug de ceci, bug de cela, c'est marrant, j'ai l'impression que tu collectes plus de bugs que tout le reste du forum réuni)

Enfin, tu as vraiment beaucoup de chance que les personnes de ce forum soit mesurées dans leurs propos. Néanmoins, pour arriver à énerver Kernel de la sorte, tu dois te rendre compte que tu es en train de dépasser les bornes...

P.S. : sans rire, tu veux en faire quoi de ta Gentoo ? Et puis pourquoi Linux ? Et puis, as-tu vraiment besoin de t'approcher d'un ordinateur ? Il y a plein de jolies filles dehors, des expos à visiter et les températures sont douces pour la saison...

----------

## _droop_

Moi ce que je comprend pas trop, c'est pourquoi avoir créer un nouveau sujet et ne pas avoir posé la question dans le how to :

- soit c'est un problème dans le script fourni et alors quelqu'un sera content de voir la correction.

- soit c'est une erreur de ta part : les personnes qui connaissent le sujet aurront plus de chance de t'aider et/ou celà peut aider quelqu'un qui lit le how-to et tombe sur le même problème.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> C'est moi, ou le titre "Guru" n'est plus ce qu'il était  

 

Ho tu sais, ce genre de grade ne veut rien dire, quoique depuis que je suis leet, je marche la tête haute ds la rue.

Et puis crotte, tu as raison, si alpha passe vétéran avant moi, je me désinscris du forum   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _droop_

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *VisualStation wrote:*   C'est moi, ou le titre "Guru" n'est plus ce qu'il était   
> 
> Ho tu sais, ce genre de grade ne veut rien dire, quoique depuis que je suis leet, je marche la tête haute ds la rue.
> 
> Et puis crotte, tu as raison, si alpha passe vétéran avant moi, je me désinscris du forum   

 

Il faudrait un système de vote pour noter les posts inutiles et utile afin de donner une note à chaque utilisateur du forum.

Avec des réponses comme ça, je suis mal barré moi...

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, les gars on va éviter les remarques de ce style en public, si vous avez des choses non constructives à dire à alpha_one_x86, faites le en PM. Je vous rappelle que le bashing / attaques perso est interdit par les guidelines du forum.

Sur ce, je lock, ce thread n'a plus d'avenir de toute manière... alpha_one_x86, t'as reçu un PM de ma part, merci de le lire attentivement !

----------

